# Cerebrolysin



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Has anyone tried *Cerebrolysin* peptide? Rumor has it that it's the baddest kid on the block among nootropics (mental enhancers).



> Cerebrolysin is a peptide-based drug product supporting the survival, stability, and function of neurons. Cerebrolysin decreases amyloid production, promotes synaptic repair, and improves cognitive and behavioral performance.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Do you have permission from Dat to post this?


No, I didn't know I needed one. I've seen people post quotes from Dat's forum quite a few times here, so I asumed it's ok?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

neverminder said:


> No, I didn't know I needed one. I've seen people post quotes from Dat's forum quite a few times here, so I asumed it's ok?


I haven't seen any, he might take umbrage (now there's a good word:lol...there again, might be ok. Nytol will prolly know about this.

He went on to use Cerobrolysin I think, & iirc he didn't like it in the end.

@Nytol


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have not used it yet, and regarding copying stuff from Dats, he does not seem to like it, so if you want to respect his wishes then best to ask first.

My reason for not using it, is last year was not great for me mentally, for a few reasons, so I did not want these pathways to be enhanced by the drug.

It is still on my list of things to try, now I've pretty much sorted my ADHD, that time is getting closer, but not quite here yet


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Nytol said:


> I have not used it yet, and regarding copying stuff from Dats, he does not seem to like it, so if you want to respect his wishes then best to ask first.
> 
> My reason for not using it, is last year was not great for me mentally, for a few reasons, so I did not want these pathways to be enhanced by the drug.
> 
> It is still on my list of things to try, now I've pretty much sorted my ADHD, that time is getting closer, but not quite here yet


So far what I've read about it people are giving it shiny reviews. They say it pretty much beats any other existing nootropic. I hope this is not far from the truth. The price of this stuff however is quite steep. Another good thing is that it seems to be completely legal, the status in US is "not scheduled, not controlled, not even considered a drug", which is most likely the same in UK.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Meh...its nothing spectacular. I asked the same question here a couple of times and got no answer either so I chanced it myself. There's definitely something in it but you wont have a lifechanging epiphany or end up like the dude off Limitless or finish The Times crossword. Words trip off the tongue easier..that's abt the most noticeable thing. Now that being said..I didn't take it in a way or with things that maximise its full potential and there are forums for users with longwinded and complicated consumption protocols...have a look at them because like AAS, they have different levels of success with different people. I coulda/shoulda been a bit more disciplined but just wasn't pushed enough and more curious than anything. Besta luck with it though dude.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Nytol said:


> I have not used it yet, and regarding copying stuff from Dats, he does not seem to like it, so if you want to respect his wishes then best to ask first.
> 
> My reason for not using it, is last year was not great for me mentally, for a few reasons, so I did not want these pathways to be enhanced by the drug.
> 
> It is still on my list of things to try, now I've pretty much sorted my ADHD, that time is getting closer, but not quite here yet


Same here Nytol...something on 'the list' but Ill do it properly next time.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Apparently, and this is from what has been said on Dats, you have to work hard on it, to see the results, it will improve the ability to learn and the retention, but not make you smarter just by taking it.

So if you were learning a language and doing structured study, taking Cerebrolysin should help accelerate your learning and ease of recall, but with no structured learning it does not seem to do a huge amount.

This is another one of the reasons I've not used yet, as I was not in a place to dedicate myself to something in that way, so it would have been at best a waste.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Might have to take a closer look at this, currently studying undergrad mathematics to prepare for STEP examination, could do with a boost as my learning curve has almost flat-lined at this point.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Nytol said:


> Apparently, and this is from what has been said on Dats, you have to work hard on it, to see the results, it will improve the ability to learn and the retention, but not make you smarter just by taking it.
> 
> So if you were learning a language and doing structured study, taking Cerebrolysin should help accelerate your learning and ease of recall, but with no structured learning it does not seem to do a huge amount.
> 
> This is another one of the reasons I've not used yet, as I was not in a place to dedicate myself to something in that way, so it would have been at best a waste.


Well, I'm a software engineer, so working as hard as mentally possible is sort of part of a job definition. That is in fact the main reason why I'm interested in this stuff. In current world of crazy competition you either use something that gives you the edge or you're out.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

Noopept is said to be on par with Cerebrolysin. It is also a peptide, although in practice used orally.


> ...derived from the racetam family of drugs and shares similar mechanisms of action,[2][3] but is, according to studies, 1000 times more potent than the prototypical racetam drug, piracetam


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

neverminder said:


> Well, I'm a software engineer, so working as hard as mentally possible is sort of part of a job definition. That is in fact the main reason why I'm interested in this stuff. In current world of crazy competition you either use something that gives you the edge or you're out.


If you try it, Id be interested to hear your results.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I was just wondering, is it ok to discuss/post sources of Cerebrolysin here? Question to the mods.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Racetams are perfectly legal....I don't see why not.


----------

